# should I switch feed? ear infection



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

My puppy is a 6 month old 10 pound Brussels Griffon named Quentin.

He likes to forage every time I let him out and seems to eat anything he can fit in his mouth.
He was throwing up the other week, some plastic pieces in there and crab apples. So I switched him to some rice and chicken to settle his tummy.

Now we just got him home from Vet where she says he has a pretty bad ear infection, said it was in both ears and was bacterial.

Think it might be good idea to get him off the grains and switch to a grain free kibble?

Right now he eats fromms puppy gold


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

What a cutie!!,
Poor little guy ear infections can't be fun.
I think grain free would be better, from my experience with these little guys they can be very fussy so a change now might be a good thing. And keep a good eye on what other objects are going in his mouth, this is really dangerous!, we put ours in a play pen to keep safe.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely get him on a good grain free food. It helped clear up Duke's seemingly need ending infected and irritated ears.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep change feed and doctor those ears like there is no tomorrow. Turtle got ears so bad it took me 2 1/2 years to get them clear. they had bacteria as well a very hard one to kill. Try the grain free I changed to PMR with her and she has been clear for more than a year. I was told to take her off all carbs but maybe yours is not as bad, I hope not.

And we need more pics of you cute puppy.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I fully agree about switching to grain free! My mil has two black Brussels and the male, Fred, has horrible health problems that are initially caused by poor breeding but have been exasperated by all the grains he's been eating his whole life. She is switching him to raw and using coconut oil like there's no tomorrow and slowly but surely he's getting better.  I hope your sweet puppy benefits from a change as Fred has.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

thanks, I added some newer pics


----------

